# Weight Workout



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I know I have been told. Took awhile to get into this Head. When I was in the Military Weight Lifting and everything was fast.

I have been doing my Reps too fast and I thought they had me doing too light of weight.

Today I slowed way down, stuck with the weight they had for me. Could have slowed down more but still felt my workout.

Did 10 minutes on Full Body Glider, then Stretched, worked with weights and Crunches for over an hour then did 1 hour Deep Water Aerobics.

Was wondering if anyone has tried this. Use Super Heavy Weights for a few Reps then go to a Lighter Weight. In other words fooling your Body. Or is this more for building Bulk? I was told by my Trainer not to do Heavy Weights.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I was wondering why my Weights that I was working with went down after reevaluation.

It seems that a person hits a Plateau and by reducing weight changes it to where you don't hurt yourself but they will continue to put on more weight.

big rockpile


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Look at the Slow Burn workout. He teaches to use the heaviest weight to get to muscle fatigue in 4 or 5 reps. 

http://seriousstrength.com/slow-burn-method-serious-strength-ny.html
http://slowburnfitness.com/


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

Typically heavy weights/low reps builds strength while lighter weights/high reps builds form and stamina. Think power lifters versus body builders.

Good compromise is 3 sets of 12 reps. You should not be able to complete the last set. If you can then up the weight the next time.

What you described above is called pyramiding. Advance technique to completely fatigue the muscle.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks I'll probably stay with the program I'm on.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I do not know the military but I do know young adults. Young adults do best when they are given a job that is hard and fast: patience is hard on a great many 18year olds. It would be perfectly within character for someone in their late teens to do the reps as fast as they can. 

That does not mean it is the BEST way, it means it is something that an 18 year old or a 20 year old can do well and possibly even enjoy. And if they are enjoying it they will get a better work out.

We are not 18, we have more patience. We can slow down and do things BETTER instead of FASTER, and a lot of young adults simply cannot. I would be guided by the trainer instead of what the army does. If the trainer has been telling you to slow down the reps and use lighter weights, there is a high chance that they are right.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Terri said:


> I do not know the military but I do know young adults. Young adults do best when they are given a job that is hard and fast: patience is hard on a great many 18year olds. It would be perfectly within character for someone in their late teens to do the reps as fast as they can.
> 
> That does not mean it is the BEST way, it means it is something that an 18 year old or a 20 year old can do well and possibly even enjoy. And if they are enjoying it they will get a better work out.
> 
> We are not 18, we have more patience. We can slow down and do things BETTER instead of FASTER, and a lot of young adults simply cannot. I would be guided by the trainer instead of what the army does. If the trainer has been telling you to slow down the reps and use lighter weights, there is a high chance that they are right.


 I was to take 1 hour to go through the routine. Was going through it in 30-40 minutes.

25 years ago I was very limber but very strong. 45 years ago Uncle Sam had me very, very strong.

I have a good trainer that knows my Health Problems. Plus a Good Doctor that I've let know what is going on.

big rockpile


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

By slowing down the reps, you are concentrating on correct form and incorporating many smaller muscles to let move the weight. You are also working the muscle, keeping it under tension longer, resulting in a better workout.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What&#8217;s best is to do it the right way. Hold your arm and wrist correctly so you don&#8217;t damage them. Maintain proper posture so your muscles don&#8217;t get strong in the wrong way. Don&#8217;t slouch while working out. You can do your body a world of good by using light weights as long as you do the work out correctly.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok all of a sudden they have me using Heavier Weight. Still taking my time and watching what I'm doing. Giving more for my Abs. 

Do 15- 20 Reps 2-3 Sets. Know Guys that do Muscle Man Competition they will do no more than 8 Reps of very Heavy weight. 

Worked out this morning. Sore but feel good about my work out.

big rockpile


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Work-outs should be designed with the needs of the individual in mind: a 60y/o accountant with a strong family history of heart disease wouldn't want to do the same routine as a 20 y/o college offensive lineman, who himself would do a different routine than a 20 y/o wide receiver.

BTW- what's all this emphasis on "abs"-- the only muscles we have that don't move anything? They're only intended to hold our intestines in. The muscle that actually causes us to "sit up" is the psoas. 99% of all "bad backs" are causes by asymmetry of the tension between the R and L psoas. Beware. NEVER exercise your abs against added resistance: there's really no benefit and you run the risk of injury.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

doc- said:


> Work-outs should be designed with the needs of the individual in mind: a 60y/o accountant with a strong family history of heart disease wouldn't want to do the same routine as a 20 y/o college offensive lineman, who himself would do a different routine than a 20 y/o wide receiver.
> 
> BTW- what's all this emphasis on "abs"-- the only muscles we have that don't move anything? They're only intended to hold our intestines in. The muscle that actually causes us to "sit up" is the psoas. 99% of all "bad backs" are causes by asymmetry of the tension between the R and L psoas. Beware. NEVER exercise your abs against added resistance: there's really no benefit and you run the risk of injury.


 Do different Crunches for Abs but I have a Hernia so I have to watch it.

big rockpile


----------

